# Seiko Olympic Chronograph 7T42 7A7L



## andybish88 (May 28, 2013)

Hi there! I'm new to this forum so please forgive any silly questions... I was bought this watch (completely Gold plated with Blue face and Gold sub-dials) as a 21st present by my parents back in '94. It has recently stopped working and after sending it to Seiko for repair they returned it saying the movement had died. My question is: can anyone tell me if this movement is still available? and, if not, are any other movements able to be fitted to return my watch to working condition??? Many thanks for any help or advice. Andy


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You could try this

LINK

Mike


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Andy,

ok, i should have re-read the OP title - :wallbash: ignore me, i seem to be having a week of idiotic unhelpful posting :stop:

des.


----------



## andybish88 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Mike, Thanks for the info. Have tried the guys in Bradford already and they could not help unfortunately. They did suggest trying Cousins but they can't help either... Now opening it up to all you guys who know a lot more about it than I do!!! ; ) Cheers, Andy


----------



## andybish88 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Guys, unfortunately I don't have any of the original documents any more. The number 7T42 7A50 is on the back of the watch and 7T42 7A7L is written at the 3 o'clock position on the dial. I'll load a picture up later once I work out how to...!!! Andy


----------



## andybish88 (May 28, 2013)

Here we areâ€¦ Pictures at last !

Does anyone know if a replacement movement is available please?

Andy


----------



## andybish88 (May 28, 2013)

Right, well that didn't work very well...I'll have to try again. Bear with me please...!?


----------



## andybish88 (May 28, 2013)

Going to look really silly now... Can somebody tell me how to upload the pictures please as I cannot get it to work properly!!!


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

You have to upload the photos on a website like photobucket, then link the URL to the post. You cant upload directly from your computer.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Morning Andy try this link for how to post pictures

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637&pid=822738&st=210&#entry822738


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Andy, if Seiko couldnt help, and Im surprised they couldnt, then a donor watch to rob the movement is your best bet, I would bid hard on this one:

Link removed... J

You just need to figure out how much you would be prepared to spend to get your watch working again, figure to add on maybe 30-40 quid for someone like Steve Burrage at Rytetimewatchrepairs or Roy ( our host here on TWF ) to swap out the movements....


----------



## andybish88 (May 28, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for all your help. Hopefully these pictures will help a little...





















I've already got a couple of 7T42 in my watch list on the bay as I thought this might have to be the way to go... Andy


----------



## andybish88 (May 28, 2013)

If I cannot source a 7T42 movement would a 7T32 be a suitable alternative? Forgive my ignorance if this is a stupid question...


----------

